# Easton Tempest 2 busted spoke #2



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

So I've been riding these wheels for two summers and have about 5 thousand miles on them and I'm now on my second busted rearwheel spoke. Actually last one was just nipple, this one's the spoke. 
I've been riding anywhere from 2-5,000 miles a year for 20 years and this is the first time i've ever broken spokes.
I want new wheels.
Hed Ardennes, Handbuilts, or deep carbonclinchers?
I'm 180-190lbs, don't race but like nice stuff. Are deep carbons going to be trouble?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I prefer custom built DT Swiss wheels with two-cross front and three-cross rear spoke patterns. Radial spoke patterns mean heavier hubs and poor lifespans, which are frustrating to deal with out on the road. Sure, custom costs more, but you actually save in the long run, IMHO.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> Are deep carbons going to be trouble?


Only if they explode.


----------

